# Vibration in drive..



## Oh so sad (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a 99 altima se, 148,xxx miles. I have replaced all the motor mounts and I still have this vibration that occurs only in drive. When I put it in neutral or in reverse it goes away. This has been going on for a while now after replacing the mounts, it has been been increasing as well. I am going to look at it tomorrow, but I just thought I would run it by you guys and see what you think. Let me know, and thanks in advance.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

When was the last time you changed your transmission fluid?


----------



## Oh so sad (Jun 20, 2009)

I got the car about 15,000 miles ago, the guy said he just replaced it showed me the receipt, and it looked cherry red like it should. I did also forgot to mention that when I make a left turn while driving lower speeds, it seems to go away, but when I make a right turn at the same speed it gets worse. I am truly leaning toward the mounts maybe got loose or something. 
I will double check the fluid again just to be safe, but the only thing with the trans is a hard shift from 1st to 2nd. All other changes are silky smooth. The hard change is most of the time the harder the throttle the harder the jerk, but this is another thing down the road(my guess the sylinoid is going out, but I drive so much it doesnt bother me anymore).


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check the CV joints for wear.


----------



## Oh so sad (Jun 20, 2009)

It actually smooths out when I start to drive to higher speeds. This is mainly when I am at a dead stop is when it vibrates the most. I know the boots are fine, when I went under about a week ago to tighten the rear mount they were all good. 

I get to replace the tie rods today, oh what fun.


----------



## Oh so sad (Jun 20, 2009)

Rear motor mount went out again, was ripped in half. So all is good now


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

If you had the mounts replaced why did it break so fast,im getting ready to do my mounts,my top one is torn,my car was doing the same thing-makes me nuts,but im doing the one mount at top i can see by the alternator 15 minute job,i hear the other ones can be expensive-how much did you pay if you had them all replaced-jus curious,i might leave this to the shop


----------



## Oh so sad (Jun 20, 2009)

I did the work myself, don't trust mechanics, use to be one, I know how slimey and greedy they can be.

The mounts are actually very easy, the rear one takes the longest. Mine went out so fast cause the idiot before me put the wrong bolt in going through the rear mount, so it was not really holding tight when I put it back in, but I was done with working on the car and had to work in the am so I left it and figured I would change it the next weekend. I left it like that for months and about 15000 miles(I drive ALOT), dealt with the vibration and it eventually went, and they were also vatozone mounts, lifetime warranty isnt always good with cheap parts.

When you do change them, pony up and get the good quality mounts, its well worth it. I would even do polyeurathane if you can handle the extra vibration, they will last forever even with hard launches if you race or plan on any extra goodies for the car.


----------

